# 67 GTO standard wheel cover?



## rollieman (Feb 2, 2007)

I have seen pictures of the Rally 1 and Rally 2 wheel trims which I believe were options at that time. I am looking for a picture or any information which defines what was the standard factory issue wheel cover?
Thank you.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The base configuration was a partial wheel cover ("poverty caps") that only covered the center of the plain steel wheel. Similar to a "baby moon" cap but with some black painted features.


----------



## rollieman (Feb 2, 2007)

lars said:


> The base configuration was a partial wheel cover ("poverty caps") that only covered the center of the plain steel wheel. Similar to a "baby moon" cap but with some black painted features.


Thank you very much !! ---- Can I assume that the remainder of the rim which was uncovered was factory painted the same color as the car?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

That is incorrect. They were painted black.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The wheel options for 67 were; 

452 - Wire Wheel Disc
453 - Rally II wheels
454 - Rally I wheels
458 - Custom Wheel Disc 
461 - Deluxe Wheel Disc 

The poverty hub caps are not pictured in the 64-72 restoration guide under 67 models. The Wire, Custom and Deluxe Disc are all hub caps covering the entire wheel. (page 111)


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

05GTO said:


> The wheel options for 67 were;
> 
> 452 - Wire Wheel Disc
> 453 - Rally II wheels
> ...


That info is correct - those are the optional wheel covers for 1967. The 1967 Pontiac and GTO Sales Literature (I have an original copy in front of me) shows the Wire Wheel Disc, the Custom Wheel Disc, and the Deluxe Wheel Disc (in addition to the Rally I and Rally II) to be "Extra Cost." The standard "No Cost" configuration is the simple "poverty cap," and it is not shown in the sales literature for any year, even 1964. I have an original GTO "poverty cap" hanging on my workshop wall.. they really do exist. The wheels were painted black when used with the poverty cap. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

lars said:


> That info is correct - those are the optional wheel covers for 1967. The 1967 Pontiac and GTO Sales Literature (I have an original copy in front of me) shows the Wire Wheel Disc, the Custom Wheel Disc, and the Deluxe Wheel Disc (in addition to the Rally I and Rally II) to be "Extra Cost." The standard "No Cost" configuration is the simple "poverty cap," and it is not shown in the sales literature for any year, even 1964. I have an original GTO "poverty cap" hanging on my workshop wall.. they really do exist. The wheels were painted black when used with the poverty cap. :cheers


Thanks, I've never seen the poverty caps on a GTO. Were any of these offered on the GTO?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes. In the bottom row of the photo, the caps on the far left and far right were standard GTO caps.

You didn't see too many GTOs delivered with the poverty caps. Since the GTO was an upscale version of the LeMans (not cheap), most people didn't skimp the few bucks that were required to get a notch above the poverty level. As time has gone on, almost every GTO on the road has been converted to Rally wheels or aftermarket wheels - you'd think every early GTO delivered came with Rally I's if you've ever attended a GTOAA show... I've only seen a few GTOs that have been restored with the poverty caps, and they actually look pretty cool when you've been OD'ed with Rally wheels.:cool


----------



## judgeman6970 (Feb 11, 2007)

not all correct info....on "certain" color cars, the wheels(with poverty caps) were painted body color....on other colors, the wheels were painted black!!


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Custom Wheel Disks*

Take a look at my original thread "Iras67". The pictures show the Custom Wheel Disks 458 option as well as the PHS documentation showing the car ordered this way. They are very unique as every 1967 GTO I have seen (I am new at this still) seems to have the Rally wheels. I saw one at a Cruise In that had the poverty caps. Enjoy!


----------



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Friends
what means in 1966 the Order-Number 458 Custum Wheel Discs, is this a Hub Cap, or what
I have a 66 GTO and the PHS says that the car goes out on the assembly line with the option 458 Custom Wheel Discs
Thanks for Info


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

CUSTOM WHEEL DISC/COVERS;


----------



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

thank you GT0 Junior


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

If you look at page numbered 10 of the attachment, (pg 6 of pdf), there are representations of all the wheel treatments. We had steel wheels and "deluxe" hub caps on our new '67, purchased 50 years ago this month from Allen Pontiac in Belleville, NJ.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

FWIW below are actual Dealer catalog pages with wheel cover and/or rim offerings for '66 & '67.
The only cap not shown was the base poverty car, sometimes refereed to as a Dog Dish, this was what one would get if he or she did not want to pay for any upgrade/options.
These would be a small center cap to cover just the lug nuts and came on stock black steel rims, unless the buyer wanted to take advantage of the optional rim paint colors outlined as "Suggested Colors" on the chip charts. IIRC there were about 6 colors choices and white was never one of them. 
The Poverty caps have been a favorite choice of many owners/restorers but IMO over the past several years they have been over done/used. 
They look cool but now everyone seems to be sporting them. Original wheel disc are nice if you're retaining the stock look. 1966 Custom's are seldom seen. I had the '67 CUSTOMS on my '67 GTO and never liked them. Now try and find a decent set 

1966;









1967:


----------



## 57devinnn (Nov 23, 2018)

I purchased a 1967 GTO (in aug 1967) that came with the deluxe hub caps and 7.75 x 14 whitewall tires. The window sticker listed the hubcaps and tires as a "no cost option". Warren


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It wasn't uncommon for a dealer to wheel & deal with a customer on options.
Likely rolled into a Decor group option and/or other option to make the customer feel they were getting something for nothing.
We all know better :wink3: 
I'll bet the dealer made that $17 back on other options.:grin2:


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

pjw1967 said:


> If you look at page numbered 10 of the attachment, (pg 6 of pdf), there are representations of all the wheel treatments. We had steel wheels and "deluxe" hub caps on our new '67, purchased 50 years ago this month from Allen Pontiac in Belleville, NJ.


Can you forward me this same information on a 1966 GTO. I love the PDF file. I would like one for 66 Gto .. thank you


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> It wasn't uncommon for a dealer to wheel & deal with a customer on options.
> Likely rolled into a Decor group option and/or other option to make the customer feel they were getting something for nothing.
> We all know better :wink3:
> I'll bet the dealer made that $17 back on other options.:grin2:


Where can I find these information on a 1966 GTO. Hubcap options and so forth. Thank you


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Original Dealer Catalogs and/or Parts books.

Here's a clip from a'66 dealer cat, showing all but the Poverty cap;


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

My '66 has worn all but the Custom disc.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Original Dealer Catalogs and/or Parts books.
> 
> Here's a clip from a'66 dealer cat, showing all but the Poverty cap;


Thanks very much... thought I had these fit a different look on my 66 gto... turns out I have the 67 deluxe wheel covers... Do you know anyone I can make a trade?


----------

